# Big Change at PRTS



## Pilgrim Standard (Apr 19, 2012)

I Don't know if this has been announced on the Puritan Board or not yet. (I did a quick search and did not find anything.)

In April 2012, Dr. Dr. Michael Barrett accepted the position of academic dean at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary, Grand Rapids, Michigan, to be effective in August. Dr. Barrett is the president of Geneva Reformed Seminary.

Dr. Barrett's Doctorate is in OT Text with speciality in Semitic Languages. He was a professor of OT Theology and Ancient languages for ~30 years. His published works include:
Beginning at Moses: A Guide to Finding Christ in the Old Testament <-_I highly recomend this book._
Complete in Him: A Guide to Understanding and Enjoying the Gospel 
God’s Unfailing Purpose: The Message of Daniel 
The Beauty of Holiness: A Guide to Biblical Worship 
Love Divine and Unfailing: The Gospel According to Hosea 
The Hebrew Handbook 

Here is a video of his announcement to his Church and Denomination that he has Accepted the offer (And, the Why, and How it came about): Of The Lord's Leading - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 19, 2012)

This is wonderful. We have known Dr. Barrett for years and are so happy that he is "repatriating" to Michigan! PRTS is the ideal "fit" for him, In my humble opinion. He has family in our area and they must be overjoyed.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Apr 19, 2012)

I think many people are overjoyed. I am excited at the potential to have him minister to our congregation more as we are the closest FPCNA to Grand Rapids.
Plus, I really believe the Lord to be moving heavily in this, which is evidenced by the announcement video I posted. It delights me to see joy in other Christians in this matter, Margaret!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 19, 2012)

Can you tell us when the announcement is in the video. I don't want to watch 71 minutes of a video.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry... I don't remember. There is some singing then the announcement if I remember correctly. When I get some time I can check it out.
The announcement is the bulk of the video.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 20, 2012)

Announcement starts at about 2 minutes into the link. 

It's a really exciting time for PRTS. I can attest to the fact that it is an excellent institution and godly men are in leadership there. I thank God for her ministry to the Kingdom of Christ.


----------



## J. Dean (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't do better than Michigan


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 20, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> Can't do better than Michigan


Actually, I lived in Michigan for 12 years... you can do better.... but it is a nice place.


----------



## rrfranks (Apr 20, 2012)

How ironic! I was just reading Dr. Barrett's book "Love Divine and Unfailing: The Gospel According to Hosea". I am sure that he will be a great addition to PRTS.


----------

